# BLACK CLOWNS , IS IT ICK



## black&amp;whiteclowns (Apr 15, 2007)

i have 2 black clowns just got them went away for 2 days still looks the same on his head looks like salt spots but not on his fins i thought it would start there or his body its on his head thats it maybe its his markings


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Thread closed as it's a duplicate.


----------

